# Waar kan ik een Bernhardt of Oriënt in Nederland bekijken?



## Astragoth (Sep 28, 2012)

Dag horlogeliefhebbers. 

Ik loop al enige tijd tegen een tweede horloge aankoop aan te hikken. Ik wil een duikershorloge. Ik denk aan de volgende modellen:

-Bernhardt sea shark
-Seiko SKX007
-Citizen Promaster
-Orient Mako

Mijn eerste horloge (Tissot le locle) heb ik toch een aantal keren bij een AD bekeken voor ik de knoop door hakte. 

Ik merk dat ik daar nu ook weer behoefte aan heb, ik wil weten hoe het horloge "voelt", en dat haal je met plaatjes op het internet er echt niet uit. Ik moet weten of het klokje voor mij "tikt" als het ware. 

Maar waar kan ik deze horloges in Nederland of vlak bij de grens bekijken?


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ik snap heel goed dat je ze eerst eens om wilt, want het kan op een plaatje nog zo mooi lijken, het moet je wel staan.
Ik heb na alle enthousiaste verhalen een Seiko SKX009 gekocht, de pepsi uitvoering, maar heb hem nooit echt mooi gevonden en dus uiteindelijk verkocht. 
Maar dat beantwoord je vraag niet. Ik gok dat de citizen wel bij de een of andere juwelier te verkrijgen moet zijn, maar de andere merken worden volgens mij niet verkocht in winkels in NL, alleen via webshops. Voor de Seiko kun je naar de rikketik beurs gaan, Rob van monsterwatches.nl staat daar (vrijwel?) altijd. Voor de andere merken zou je kunnen kijken of een bezitter je er een wil laten passen.

Groeten,
Martin


----------



## Astragoth (Sep 28, 2012)

Bedankt voor de tip Martin, ik ga zeker op die beurs kijken. Ik heb Rob een mail gestuurd om te vragen of de andere merken daar ook te bekijken zijn. Als er forumleden zijn met andere tips of die hun horloge willen laten zien hou ik me zeker aanbevolen.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Orient wordt in Almere verkocht. Laat maar weten of je een naam wilt zodat je ze bv kunt bellen.

Zelf heb ik net vanavond een Seiko duiker besteld via een japanse webshop: de Seiko Sumo in het blauw. Aangezien dit een jdm model is moest ik het wel via het internet bestellen. Rob van monsterwatches heeft dit model bv niet op voorraad, hij verkoopt het wel. Van de 007 zou hij genoeg moeten hebben.


----------



## mcfr (Oct 5, 2009)

Astragoth said:


> Dag horlogeliefhebbers.
> 
> Ik loop al enige tijd tegen een tweede horloge aankoop aan te hikken. Ik wil een duikershorloge. Ik denk aan de volgende modellen:
> 
> ...


Het ligt eraan welke citizen promaster , ik heb er zelf een, maar kan je er wel meer laten zien  De Seiko en Orient heb ik ook zelf in bezit en je kan wel een keer komen passen als Rotterdam niet te ver is.
De Bernhardt kan ik je niet mee helpen.
Als je interesse hebt kunnen we via pb wel even verder praten. Kan ik je wat meer info geven.


----------



## Astragoth (Sep 28, 2012)

Geweldig Marco, ik stuur je een pm


----------



## mcfr (Oct 5, 2009)

Was je leuk je even gesproken te hebben. Hopelijk heb je nu een wat beter beeld van de horloges gekregen en zal de keuze wat makkelijker zijn.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

mcfr said:


> Was je leuk je even gesproken te hebben. Hopelijk heb je nu een wat beter beeld van de horloges gekregen en zal de keuze wat makkelijker zijn.


Mooi dat forumleden elkaar zo van dienst lunnen zijn :-!


----------



## mcfr (Oct 5, 2009)

Daar zijn de fora toch voor bedoeld dacht ik. Dat ik toevallig bij een horloge winkel werk staat daar nog los van ook. Ik had 4 horloges van mijn eigen collectie mee genomen die uitgebreid bekeken en vastgehouden zijn. Altijd leuk om mede liefhebbers te ontmoeten.


----------



## Astragoth (Sep 28, 2012)

mcfr said:


> Daar zijn de fora toch voor bedoeld dacht ik. Dat ik toevallig bij een horloge winkel werk staat daar nog los van ook. Ik had 4 horloges van mijn eigen collectie mee genomen die uitgebreid bekeken en vastgehouden zijn. Altijd leuk om mede liefhebbers te ontmoeten.


 Hartelijk bedankt voor de gastvrijheid en de koffie Marco 

Het heeft zeker geholpen, ik denk dat ik de blauwe Mako het mooiste vind.

Ik hoop nog steeds een Bernhardt te zien te krijgen.


----------



## Astragoth (Sep 28, 2012)

IK heb toch maar besloten om de Bernhardt te bestellen, ik kon niet langer wachten 

Hij is onderweg!


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Succes met het wachten en we zien de foto's wel verschijnen!!


----------



## mcfr (Oct 5, 2009)

Uitgerekend diegene die je niet hebt kunnen zien 
Ben benieuwd naar de foto's als hij binnen is.
Gefeliciteerd en alvast veel plezier ermee.


----------



## Astragoth (Sep 28, 2012)

na 9 dagen wachten is ie binnen, het pakketje heeft 6 dagen bij de douane van de VS en Nederland gelegen:


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Gefeliciteerd!!! Leuk zo'n blauwe plaat is weer eens iets anders. Je hebt iig een mooi setje.


----------

